# Another new NOOB



## Yster_flavor (29/7/19)

Hi all. Can anyone help with an easy recipe please. I never mixed before and really want to try. Thank you in advance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr (29/7/19)

@StompieZA 
I know you can help

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CaliGuy (29/7/19)

@Yster_flavor why not start out mixing some One Shots, great place to start and you can build on your experience from their. 

@StompieZA has done a couple of excellent threads about One Shot DIY and his One Shot review thread is also a excellent source of information.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/7/19)

IMO the best research for a new DIYer is the following thread document written by @RichJB :

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wesley (29/7/19)

Yster_flavor said:


> Hi all. Can anyone help with an easy recipe please. I never mixed before and really want to try. Thank you in advance


Hi @Yster_flavor,

What flavour profiles do you enjoy?


----------



## StompieZA (30/7/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> IMO the best research for a new DIYer is the following thread document written by @RichJB :
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/



Agree, have a read here as this will point you in all the different directions and will teach you alot.

You can then find recipes on this forum for all types of different profiles from bakery, fruity, tobacco and beverage and loads more that forumites have tried and tested.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-Liquid-recipes/

Seeing that you are new to DIY, Its always good to start with small recipes that will build your confidence and also dont leave your bank account empty after having to buy 20 concentrates just to make two recipes, here all recipes only uses 1 or 2 flavors and will also help you get familiar with each flavor so check out the 1 or 2 flavour diy recipes thread below:

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/1-or-2-flavour-diy-recipes.t30441/

If you want to get into DIY without having to buy all the different single flavors, why not have a look at DIY One Shots which are bottles with already mixed concentrates that only requires you to mix at a certain percentage and you will have a banger juice! Have a look at my one shot mixing guide and reviews of local and international one shots.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/one-shot-mixing-reviews-jm-blackcurrant-lemonade.t59681/

go to these threads and ask questions, advise and we will all assist and guide you where we can, but most importantly.....Enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## CJB85 (30/7/19)

StompieZA said:


> Agree, have a read here as this will point you in all the different directions and will teach you alot.
> 
> You can then find recipes on this forum for all types of different profiles from bakery, fruity, tobacco and beverage and loads more that forumites have tried and tested.
> 
> ...


@StompieZA pretty much nailed it. As a noob myself, I found that one shots take a lot of stress and admin out of the process. If you find no appealing juices that are available as one-shots, by all means go the recipe route, but but have a good look first. Only advice from my side is to get a scale and mix by weight, forget about trying to mix by volume.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Yster_flavor (31/7/19)

Wesley said:


> Hi @Yster_flavor,
> 
> What flavour profiles do you enjoy?


I like fruity/beverage flavors. Nothing to sweet.


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (1/8/19)

Get Redpill ez_shot from Bossvape at R150. You can make +-270ml juice with that, just add your own pg/vg and nic and no recipe required

Buying concentrates you going to waste lot of money with recipes you dont like and then you sit with almost full concentrate bottles.
There are many good cost effective one shots. Not these R100 for 100 ml, once you added nic and pg/vg, they not so cheap anymore. Check how many ml you can make with a one shot before you buy. They should preferably work out around R0,50/ml or less

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (1/8/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Get Redpill ez_shot from Bossvape at R150. You can make +-270ml juice with that, just add your own pg/vg and nic and no recipe required
> 
> Buying concentrates you going to waste lot of money with recipes you dont like and then you sit with almost full concentrate bottles.
> There are many good cost effective one shots. Not these R100 for 100 ml, once you added nic and pg/vg, they not so cheap anymore. Check how many ml you can make with a one shot before you buy. They should preferably work out around R50/ml or less


You mean 50c/ml.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

